# bathroom exhaust fans



## trademan (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a bathroom at a church in which I need to install a exhaust fan in.Does this need to come on with the light or can I switch it by its self.I can't locate where it says yesor no. So I thought I'd ask,so thanks for the answers


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

This is not an NEC requirement. Check with your local AHJ.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There is no requirement that a bathroom without a shower or tub even have an exhaust fan. Wire it as you see fit. "Commercial" bath fans are typically almost always switched with the light or on a timer for occupied hours, however. It's normally only in a dwelling that you'd find the bath fan separately switched.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Switch it how ever you or the church wants.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum trademan.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Switch it how ever you or the church wants.


Local codes may apply. Either building or mechanical.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Local codes may apply. Either building or mechanical.


 Like what are you talking about? Just curious.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Like what are you talking about? Just curious.:thumbsup:


 
Local codes.. you know... codes that are local. Codes that only apply in that area/town/city/state/*local*ity. Not everyone adopts the NEC, and even those that do can adopt amendments.

Or are you asking about mechanical and building codes?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm curious if there is any code out there that wouldn't let him switch it like he wants to.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I'm curious if there is any code out there that wouldn't let him switch it like he wants to.


Yeah, there's somthing in the IBC. Give me a little bit to remote into my office PC and pull up the IBC. There's something in there someplace...


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Building code.
mass. no window (operational),on all the time or on with the light.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've searched the IRC, IBC, and IMC for about an hour now. The only bath fan exhause requirements I can find are for hotels/motels and private dwellings. Other than that, there doesn't seem to be any exhaust fan reuirements at all. granted, you're dumb if you don't provide exhaust. There just doesn't seem to be any code requirment with regard to how you switch it.


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

in my local schools all bathrooms have a fan and are controlled by occupancy sensor with the light. other than that i use separate switches


----------

